# Frontline for puppies under 2kg?



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

On Sunday we are picking up our first puppy. Drontal says about cutting tablets in half/quarter depending on the weight of the puppy. However frontline says from 2kg. 
How am I going to go about flea treating her? 
Am I allowed to only put half a spot on on her rather than the whole thing? 
And if not are there any alternatives that are ok for the smaller weight pups? 
She is around 1kg at the most at the moment, a bag of sugar is heavier than her!

I have had a look about but have currently found nothing.

Thanks.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I would never again use frontline drop on for a small puppy.
This, along with drontal wormer, almost killed out tiny pup last year, he is a lot smaller than 2kg though and was even smaller then.

I've been told to only use frontline spray, sprayed onto a glove and wiped over the pup, to flea and panacur liquid (2.5%) to worm him with now.

LeStat weighed about 350grms when the vet used frontline drop on and drontal wormers for him, he was between 8-10 weeks old. He ended up on a drip and life support for 6 days.
He only weighs about 800-850grms now at a year old!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I would use Frontline spray on a glove and Millbemax wormer.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I would use Frontline spray and Millbemax wormer.


 
I've never seen milbemax wormer.....is it a new one out?

The vet the other day said to use panacur as it's more gentle for him.

I suppose it depends on whether the pup is the correct weight and size for age and breed to b ehonest as to what is safe to use.



Shell,

LeStat is putting a few grams on now he's here more than at my daughters, she still takes him home every few days, he eats like a damend horse he should be fat as a pig!


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

She looks to be an ok size for her breed. She is a Jack russell and is a little chubster. She is one of the biggest in the litter, only one of her brothers being slightly bigger. 

Her with her slightly bigger brother:
















Showing her size:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

saxon said:


> I've never seen milbemax wormer.....is it a new one out?
> 
> The vet the other day said to use panacur as it's more gentle for him.
> 
> ...


 
Millbemax isnt that new Milbemax wormer for cats, kittens, dogs and puppies - www.wormfree.co.uk

Worming seems to be a minefield if you read this:gasp:
Puppy bad reaction to wormer

Great news about LeStat


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I've bought some puppy wormer already that needs to be done every two weeks until she is twelve weeks. By then she should have put on weight, but for flea treatment I'm still stuck.

I'm not sure the spray will be safe with the tarantulas.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Spider Call said:


> I've bought some puppy wormer already that needs to be done every two weeks until she is twelve weeks. By then she should have put on weight, but for flea treatment I'm still stuck.
> 
> I'm not sure the spray will be safe with the tarantulas.


 
As long as you spray the puppy outside your spiders will be fine as it dries really fast. Ive always used frontline spray even when I had my own spiders. As you are spraying it on a rubber glove it wont contaminate your hands.


ETA Maybe use a flea comb on the pup first to see if she actually has fleas, shes very cute and looks really cheeky


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I'll read that when i'm home. The pup looks a good size she should be fine. I'm getting a jrt this month as well can't wait.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

She is a little monster! Only oughtweighed in naughtiness by Kevin one of her siblings. Pretty sure we have chosen the right pup that is for sure, far more character than the other bitch from the litter. 

I will get some of the spray for her and give that a go. 
Thank you for the help c:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

frontline spray is prescription only but you can get Praktor, or something lie that, that is the same.
I googled 'fipronil 0.25%' and it came up. There's another generic brand that is only £8 for a bottle of it.


----------



## Moggy (Jun 7, 2010)

There is a frontline puppy, which is designed for puppies under 2kg, ask your vets about it. As for worming, our practice protocol is worming every 2 weeks till 12 weeks old and then once a month with a milbemax tablet until 6 months old before going to every 3 months as with all dogs. Speak to your vets about it.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

How do your practice worm, flea and vaccinate 'tiny' puppies and dogs that have had a reaction before?
He's around 850 grms at adult wieght.

I'm interested as I'm still trying to find a practice that I trust to vaccinate and treat LeStat.
Not that I'd come that far down but if I found out how others treat such tiny dogs then I oculd maybe have a word with a vet up here.


----------



## Moggy (Jun 7, 2010)

My practice is actually in chesham where i am doing my student veterinary nursing placements. All practices will have their own practice policies in regards to worming and fleaing dogs and some of them are based on the drugs. 
For tiny puppies, frontline spray can be used, depending on what the company recommend weight wise. Many practices use milbemax tablets as they are complete wormers, however, our practice uses panacur with tiny puppies. 
With dogs which have had reactions to certain drugs in the past, there are other flea treatments and wormers available, such as stronghold, advantix, drontal, panacur.......
The best thing to do is to speak to several practices in your area and ask them their policies in regards to these issues and what they think. In our practice, we give a free puppy check for new clients and new animals so maybe find a practice that does that and you can then speak to the vet in a consultation and then only pay for whatever treatment you buy? 

Hope that helps


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

I will never use panacur on puppies again, I lost three puppies on thu night due to it, they started fitting and in the end had to be PTS and me £400 out of pocket, had used panacur for years, and vets said it was due to worms becoming immune to it, now using drontal plus, and for flea treating I'm using something called advatax or something similar tonnes better than frontline, as I have found that is not working as well.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> I will never use panacur on puppies again, I lost three puppies on thu night due to it, they started fitting and in the end had to be PTS and me £400 out of pocket, had used panacur for years, and vets said it was due to worms becoming immune to it, now using drontal plus, and for flea treating I'm using something called advatax or something similar tonnes better than frontline, as I have found that is not working as well.


 
My friend refuses to use it too. She had an entire litter of GSD suffer toxic shock syndrome after having Panacur, thankfully they all recovered.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i always use panacur and frontline spray on my youngsters,
and once they`re a bit older i mix it up between panacur, drontal, stronghold, frontline and advantage.

i bought an adult cat that had been drontal`d routinely every 3 months, and i gave him 3 days of panacur and the litter tray was heaving with 4 - 5 inch worms, so i dont rely on one product to do the job.

i`m not a mibemax fan, would never use it on babies, i know of people who`ve lost kittens to a reaction to it.

never had a reaction to panacur, tbh if you sit still here you`re likey to get panacured whatever species you are.....


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Moggy said:


> For tiny puppies, frontline spray can be used, depending on what the company recommend weight wise. Many practices use milbemax tablets as they are complete wormers, however, our practice uses panacur with tiny puppies.
> 
> *LeStat is a year old chi x jrt of only 850grms he's not a puppy anymore. So he's not a puppy that is the correct weight for his breed I think this is the problem!*
> *He's just a tiny tiny dog.*
> ...


*Yes LeStat reacted to both Frontline and drontal when he was 8 weeks old so we are very worried about what to use now.*



Shell195 said:


> My friend refuses to use it too. She had an entire litter of GSD suffer toxic shock syndrome after having Panacur, thankfully they all recovered.


*I have been advised by the vet use panacur now I'm worried about that was well..........*


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

saxon said:


> *Yes LeStat reacted to both Frontline and drontal when he was 8 weeks old so we are very worried about what to use now.*
> 
> 
> 
> *I have been advised by the vet use panacur now I'm worried about that was well..........*


 

These were puppies Dawn, her adults have had it with no problem and we sometimes use it for kittens from 3 weeks old with no ill effect.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`ve seen frontline used on 2 day old kittens crawling with fleas.

secret is it get the dose right, its only a tiny amount with small people, a tiny bit on a rubber glove wiped over the back is enough, rather than follow the instructions which make you think they need to be drenched in the stuff..... i`ve used it on rabbits and cavies too.

i use panacur from 3 weeks of age, once a day for 3 days always with food though, never had an issue, its got to be the safest wormer, itcan be overdosed many times with no effect.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

pigglywiggly said:


> .
> 
> i use panacur from 3 weeks of age, once a day for 3 days always with food though, never had an issue, its got to be the safest wormer, itcan be overdosed many times with no effect.


Piggywiggly this is what I did but I still lost three puppies and the Vet did bloods and other tests and it came back as not working properly, they were weighed properly for each dose!


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Thank you very much for your replies. We are off to the vets for a puppy check on Tuesday so will speak to the vets about getting spray.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> These were puppies Dawn, her adults have had it with no problem and we sometimes use it for kittens from 3 weeks old with no ill effect.


I've used panacur with pups from 2 days old when I bred sibes and rough collies with no problem but with LeStat I worry with him having reactions to other things already. I think I'm just getting old though years ago I just got on with the job and didn't worry about anything really:bash:



pigglywiggly said:


> i`ve seen frontline used on 2 day old kittens crawling with fleas.
> 
> secret is it get the dose right, its only a tiny amount with small people, a tiny bit on a rubber glove wiped over the back is enough, rather than follow the instructions which make you think they need to be drenched in the stuff..... i`ve used it on rabbits and cavies too.
> 
> i use panacur from 3 weeks of age, once a day for 3 days always with food though, never had an issue, its got to be the safest wormer, itcan be overdosed many times with no effect.


I use frontline like that for the ferrets and have for years. The vet advised us to use is in this way with LeStat as well.
I know he's not a puppy anymore but he's so tiny! He's not even the size he should be for his breed/x breed either so we are stuck to know how much of anything is safe!


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

we only ever use promeris duo on our dogs because it controls demodex mites really well.


----------

